# Unstoppable



## Laelia Purpurata

Pessoal, boa noite.

Minha dúvida é sobre a melhor palavra, em português (BR) para "unstoppable".
Seria "irrefreável"?
Vi que há quem use "imparável" e que está no Priberam,
mas a mesma não consta do VOLP, do Aurélio, etc.
Gostaria de uma palavra gramaticalmente correta para definir alguém
que "não para", tanto diante de dificuldades, quanto em uma estrada.
Não há exatamente um texto que possa colocar.


Muito obrigada


----------



## patriota

As palavras primeiramente são usadas, depois entram nos dicionários. Esperar o contrário e dizer que não "existem" ou que estão "erradas" antes de serem amplamente dicionarizadas, só por causa disso, é um contrassenso. Em Portugal, o verbete _imparável _aparenta ser comum o bastante para estar no Priberam, e o Aulete Digital, um dos dicionários brasileiros mais constantamente atualizados, também já o cita.

Mas é verdade que muitas vezes temos que utilizar termos mais populares e conhecidos, por exigência de quem encomendou o texto, por querermos evitar estranhamento por parte do leitor ou por qualquer outro motivo do tipo. Ademais, já temos muitas outras palavras e expressões que transmitem a ideia de "_unstoppable_" nos mais diferentes contextos: irrefreável (como bem lembrou), incansável, inabalável, persistente, perseverante, imbatível, invencível, indomável, incontrolável,  João não desiste nunca, João segue sem freios, João não tem rédeas, ninguém segura João.


----------



## xiskxisk

Por cá o termo mais óbvio é mesmo imparável, desconhecia que não é usado no Brasil.


----------



## guihenning

Eu já ouvi 'imparável' por aqui, mas achei ser uma tradução porca e literal de 'unstoppable'.
Errei.


----------



## patriota

guihenning said:


> Eu já ouvi 'imparável' por aqui, mas achei ser uma tradução porca e literal de 'unstoppable'.
> Errei.


Mesmo se essa fosse (for) a origem, não há motivo para insultar o adjetivo ou quem o usa. Segue um modelo comum de formação de palavras do português e é facilmente compreendido. Felizmente, ninguém nunca conseguirá interromper o imparável processo criativo humano e as trocas entre os idiomas. É graças a isso que temos jardim de infância (de _Kindergarten)_, alta-costura (de_ haute-couture_), panelaço (de_ cacerolazo_), arranha-céus (de _skyscrapers_) e privacidade (de _privacy_). As línguas sem influências de outras e novidades em geral são as que já estão mortas e esquecidas.


----------



## Casquilho

patriota said:


> As línguas sem influências de outras e novidades em geral são as que já estão mortas e esquecidas.



O que você tem contra as línguas mortas? O que tem contra o latim, o sânscrito, o acadiano? Não estão esquecidas. Aliás, no caso de latim e grego antigo, é justamente por não sofrerem mais mudanças como as línguas vivas (descontando-se neologismos cultos) que são adotadas na nomenclatura binomial.


----------



## patriota

Casquilho said:


> O que você tem contra as línguas mortas?


_Non sequitur_; _plurium interrogationum._



Casquilho said:


> O que tem contra o latim, o sânscrito, o acadiano? Não estão esquecidas.


Sim, pelo menos duas dessas ainda são utilizadas em determinados contextos, e as três têm "novidades" em um sentido ou outro, mesmo que por descobertas arqueológicas. Por isso as excluí propositalmente, com a esperança de evitar uma leitura como a sua. Observe que eu disse "mortas *e* esquecidas". A conjunção "_e_" de fato é complexa e pode assumir o significado de "_ou_", que é outra verdade que torpedeia a arca de antigas teorias gramaticais e de argumentos que tentam equiparar idiomas a fórmulas matemáticas, imutáveis e lógicas. Porém, empreguei essa palavra no seu sentido mais singelo, de "_e_" mesmo: "mortas, além de esquecidas".

Ao dar exemplos tão ilustres, ignora-se, por exemplo, a imensidão de idiomas extintos que nunca foram registrados ou cujos registros se perderam com o tempo. São essas as línguas que foram "esquecidas". Perceba, também, que fiz aquela declaração no contexto de uma resposta a alguém que chamou um possível decalque de "tradução porca". Não foi ataque a nenhuma espécie de língua antiga; foi, ao contrário, uma manifestação em defesa às que estão bem de saúde, como a nossa.



Casquilho said:


> Aliás, no caso de latim e grego antigo, é justamente por não sofrerem mais mudanças como as línguas vivas (descontando-se neologismos cultos) que são adotadas na nomenclatura binomial.


O latim ainda era a língua franca da literatura científica quando Lineu criou a base para o sistema taxonômico, e a cultura e termos gregos eram estudados junto com ele. O padrão se mantém por tradição e conveniência. O que chama de "neologismos cultos" são, muitas vezes, outros exemplos de empréstimos linguísticos, que foi o que expliquei no meu comentário: enquanto uma língua for usada, terá influências de outras ou se reinventará.


----------



## Vanda

Também não tinha visto imparável e também, num primeiro momento, antes do dicionário carregar, eu pensei ser alguma tradução literal.


----------



## Carfer

Não é para chover no molhado que aqui deixo este link, uma vez que não tenho nada a acrescentar ao que xiskxisk já disse no que respeita a Portugal, mas pela curiosidade e pela surpresa que me causou ver em que posição '_imparável_' aparece neste site, que ordena os adjectivos em função da frequência de uso: 3.532º de 6.186, um pouco abaixo do meio da tabela e bem à frente de outros que diria serem correntes (basta olhar um pouco para os que figuram nas imediações para concluir isso) Lista de Adjectivos - ordenados pelo grau de uso na língua portuguesa.
Escusado dizer que não conheço o site nem o grau de fiabilidade do conteúdo, por isso não ponho as mãos no lume por ele. Como calculam, também não determinei a posição contando-os um a um, limitei-me a carregar a lista para uma tabela de Excel para obter o número de ordem. Fica a curiosidade e o registo da anomalia (no sentido de que há algo de anómalo e revelador de estranha estanqueidade entre as variantes da língua no facto de um termo razoavelmente comum num lado ser grandemente desconhecido no outro, tratando-se de um termo geral, não especializado e não dependente de factores locais) .
Também dei uma olhadela no Ciberdúvidas para ver se havia alguma objecção. O adjectivo aparece em diferentes documentos, usado com toda a naturalidade em contextos diversos. Há uma só questão sobre a existência do adjectivo, provinda de uma senhora brasileira. O Corpus do português não tem registos anteriores ao século XX (aliás, isso também acontece com a maioria dos termos) mas não me parece que o uso de '_imparável_' seja muito recente e talvez não seja influência do inglês.


----------



## Vanda

Pra nós, brasileiros, não vale comparar com Portugal, onde o pessoal fala poesia e não a língua.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Pra nós, brasileiros, não vale comparar com Portugal, onde o pessoal fala poesia e não a língua.



Essa agora! Tomáramos nós ter alguns dos vossos poetas e escritores. Só uma mancinha, como se diz na minha terra, nem era preciso mais. A sério! Que vício terrível esse de desvalorizar as coisas próprias!


----------



## GOODVIEW

É difícil sugerir um termo sem um conhecimento mais amplo do contexto mas me parece que a ideia seria a de definir alguém que nada, ou ninguém, consegue segurar. Neste contexto, um bom adjetivo, com forte conotação, é _inexorável_.


----------



## Ari RT

Alguém que arrosta as dificuldades e vai em frente sempre é, na minha modesta, imparável mesmo. (O corretor ortográfico do computador grifou a palavra quando a escrevi).
Irrefreável aplica-se a sentimentos, emoções, coisas intangíveis. Ódio irrefreável, vontade irrefreável. Não consigo imaginar um caminhão irrefreável na descida da estrada.
Ineludível, inescapável, aplicam-se a eventos certos e a condições de contorno. Se o caminhão do parágrafo acima perder os freios, o acidente será ineludível. A derrota do time brasileiro para o alemão na Copa do Mundo era ineludível, dado o desnível técnico existente. Que filhos de pais ricos tenham, em média, melhores empregos quando adultos não é hipótese, é estatística inescapável. 
Inevitável e inexorável também vivem na órbita desse espaço semântico. A morte (angústia de quem vive) é inexorável, ineludível, inescapável, inevitável. Como a solidão, fim de quem ama, diria Vinícius de Moraes.
Irreprimível aplica-se a eventos indesejáveis, que alguém tenta, mas não consegue, reprimir. Choro irreprimível, riso, dor de barriga...
Note-se que um mesmo substantivo pode ser adjetivado por mais de um dos acima. O desejo sexual pode ser ineludível/inevitável diante de determinada pessoa, irreprimível até um segundo antes da consumação e irrefreável durante. Cada uma desses frases significando coisas bastante diferentes, apesar da proximidade semântica entre os adjetivos.


----------



## Joca

Ari RT said:


> Alguém que arrosta as dificuldades e vai em frente sempre é, na minha modesta, imparável mesmo. *Ou imbatível.* (O corretor ortográfico do computador grifou a palavra quando a escrevi).
> Irrefreável aplica-se a sentimentos, emoções, coisas intangíveis. Ódio irrefreável, vontade irrefreável. Não consigo imaginar um caminhão irrefreável *talvez incontrolável? desgovernado?* na descida da estrada.
> Ineludível, inescapável, aplicam-se a eventos certos e a condições de contorno. Se o caminhão do parágrafo acima perder os freios, o acidente será ineludível. A derrota do time brasileiro para o alemão na Copa do Mundo era ineludível, dado o desnível técnico existente. Que filhos de pais ricos tenham, em média, melhores empregos quando adultos não é hipótese, é estatística inescapável.
> Inevitável e inexorável também vivem na órbita desse espaço semântico. A morte (angústia de quem vive) é inexorável, ineludível, inescapável, inevitável *também incontornável?* . Como a solidão, fim de quem ama, diria Vinícius de Moraes.
> Irreprimível aplica-se a eventos indesejáveis, que alguém tenta, mas não consegue, reprimir. Choro irreprimível, riso, dor de barriga...
> Note-se que um mesmo substantivo pode ser adjetivado por mais de um dos acima. O desejo sexual pode ser ineludível/inevitável *incontrolável de novo?* diante de determinada pessoa, irreprimível até um segundo antes da consumação e irrefreável durante. Cada uma desses frases significando coisas bastante diferentes, apesar da proximidade semântica entre os adjetivos.


----------



## guihenning

patriota said:


> Mesmo se essa fosse (for) a origem, não há motivo para insultar o adjetivo ou quem o usa. Segue um modelo comum de formação de palavras do português e é facilmente compreendido. Felizmente, ninguém nunca conseguirá interromper o imparável processo criativo humano e as trocas entre os idiomas. É graças a isso que temos jardim de infância (de _Kindergarten)_, alta-costura (de_ haute-couture_), panelaço (de_ cacerolazo_), arranha-céus (de _skyscrapers_) e privacidade (de _privacy_). As línguas sem influências de outras e novidades em geral são as que já estão mortas e esquecidas.


Reiterando que não tenho nada contra a palavra. Só desconhecia que era amplamente usada em Portugal e, até saber, realmente onde quer que lesse eu pensava ser uma porca transliteração de _unstoppable_, tal como há aos montes por aí... criam umas palavras toscas (mesmo que estas respeitem as leis de formação portuguesa e nos sejam 'claramente' entendidas) sem a menor necessidade sendo que o vernáculo já possui opções melhores, especialmente no Brasil.


----------



## Ari RT

Sim, Joca. No sentido de arrostar dificuldades, imparável=imbatível. Ainda que imbatível tenha o sentido de invencível, que se aplica também a outras situações, que não a superação de obstáculos. Por exemplo, um boxeador, um enxadrista, um atleta, podem ser imbatíveis. E até imparáveis, mas, certamente, a primeira opção soa melhor. Leio (note a primeira pessoa - posso estar errado) imbatível como aquele que não pode ser vencido por outrem, enquanto imparável seria o que não pode ser impedido por algo ou alguém. Sempre podemos personificar o clima, a ladeira, o espinho do pequi, mas...
Quanto a incontrolável e incontornável nas situações propostas, concordo plenamente. Que tal ingovernável no lugar de desgovernado?
E o desejo sexual, hein? Quantos tons de cinza (desculpemmmmm, foi mais forte do que eu) podemos encontrar apenas com os verbos levantados até agora:
- Não conseguiria deixar de sentir atração (se) na presença de Fulana: ineludível, inevitável.
- A atração que (já) sinto por ela (já) está além do meu controle: irrefreável.
- Se Fulana me olhar de novo daquele jeito, não poderei evitar abordá-la: incontrolável, inescapável, inevitável, inexorável.
- A partir do primeiro beijo, não houve como contrariar a natureza: incontrolável, ingovernável.

Notei que somos todos lusófonos neste tópico. Não estamos confundindo estrangeiros. Os portugueses poderiam comentar essas nuances semânticas acima? Fazem sentido também no uso continental? Também gostaria de saber o que pensam Orxeira e outros galegos.


----------



## Alentugano

Imparável tem tradição em Portugal, não é algo recente... Notem que também existe equivalente no francês, espanhol, italiano...


----------



## Vanda

Adorei aprender a palavra e já ensinei a todo o mundo ao meu redor.


----------

